# Hiring skid loader operators (Minnesota metro)



## Truenorthsnow (Nov 1, 2010)

True North Snow is hiring several experienced skid loader operators. Pay is dependent on experience. Numerous metro locations available. Contact us if interested and have experience. Must pass drug test and have valid DL.

www.truenorthsnow.com

We are a regional snow & ice management company with several offices across the Midwest.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

What locations in the E. Metro do you have available?


----------



## Truenorthsnow (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not going to give you any information based off your posts elsewhere.


----------



## Truenorthsnow (Nov 1, 2010)

Clarification.....We are hiring experienced employees to operate our skid loaders, not owner operator.


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Truenorthsnow;1102386 said:


> I'm not going to give you any information based off your posts elsewhere.


If the above was directed at me, I am disappointed. My response to another post was not a bashing, but rather my experience after consulting with others who are necessary for my operation. The results are what they are and if I want coverage with their company, I get it on their terms. I rather think that is the same attitude you would take if I wanted to sign with your company but wished to change parts of your contract as presented.

For the record, I did not voice an opinion about your company nor any other. I did show the underwriter and agent the insurance and indemnification provisions of other "National/Regional" contracts and their response was the same for each.

As for the position you are advertising for, this post and the other are about different issues as I understand it, since people would be operating your skids This is asking for employees and the other involves contractors and therefore the relationship is very different.

If your response was directed at me because of my other posting, it seems to be rather unprofessional. Rather then addressing my questions and/or comments, the knee jerk reaction is to cut off any contact.

I hope I am misreading your comment and you truly want have a rational and intelligent conversation about this post and others. We both have to do what is best for our operations and that can only happen if all questions or possible conflicts are known and discussed before any problems arise.


----------



## Truenorthsnow (Nov 1, 2010)

Deershack, you are looking into this. I'm not giving out property information is what I meant.


----------

